# Buying the best Heat Press



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

hello guys!
So... thanks to all of you, I have decided to go on with this venture.
First step to glory is buying a good heat press.

And since I am a total noob, I would really appreciate all your input.
I mean as in, "link me to your recomended heat press" kinda input.
Where should I buy one of these, the recomended average size ect.

Also, if you wouldnt mind, which are the best places to order blank tshirts from?
I already tried blankshirts.com, atlanticsportswearinc.com and many others, but none of them ship to my country.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, the "best" heat press is relative. It really depends on what your goals are and how much you are willing to spend.

I would really suggest using the search function. Search for "heat press" and only look at thread titles. You will get a lot of opinions this way.

I gave my opinion to a similar question here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3085&highlight=heat+press


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you read some of the past threads on recommended heat presses? 

There are some great tips already posted if you do a search for things like *size* in the heat press forum. I think 15x15 or 16x20 are good sizes from what I've read.

We have 3 forum sponsors that sell heat presses (BestBlanks, Imprintables Warehouse, and Coastal Business Supplies). Members have reported good experiences with all of them. Imprintables Warehouse has some special offers for t-shirtforums members.

Not sure about a place that ships blank t-shirts to puerto rico. You might be able to find a place if you make some phone calls. A phone call goes a longer way than an email.


----------



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your help!
Im getting the Hix 15x15 ^_^


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

3leches said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!
> Im getting the Hix 15x15 ^_^


Thar's a great choice. I really like mine and it has been a real rock for me. .... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

One thing I notice consistently about heat press threads, is when people ask for guidance, they are suddenly presented with posters favourite brand names. They are seldom given advice about whether to get a clam, or swing away design, or informed of the fact that some of these machines are physically very heavy and may require a reinforced desk on which to sit.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

DREAMGLASS said:


> One thing I notice consistently about heat press threads, is when people ask for guidance, they are suddenly presented with posters favourite brand names. They are seldom given advice about whether to get a clam, or swing away design, or informed of the fact that some of these machines are physically very heavy and may require a reinforced desk on which to sit.


I have seen that from time to time about fav brands mentioned, though I have also seen advice (and stickies) about how to determine what heat press would work for those looking.

I went with a swinger-style press because I did not like the thought of burning my hands or arms on a clam style press, nor would I like the heat in my face. With a swinger, I can move it allllll the way out of the way from me! I can also press to ceramic tiles whereas on some other presses, that's not an option.

Given that I purchased a 16x20 press, it is indeed heavy and I needed help removing it from the packing crate. I also needed help mounting it onto the matching stand.

I initially had it sitting on a Samsonite table for about 6 weeks and it was not sturdy enough. After taking the table down, I saw proof of that as the table began to bow. This could have been an accident waiting to happen.

I do not like the whole "just put it on a desk" idea. I feel that heavy presses should be properly stand-mounted if one is made for it. Some may think the cost of the stand is not worth it, but to me it was and it just made sense to buy what was made for it. 

It could also help resell value if I desired to sell the press with a matching stand. Plus, it looks good together too! I try to incorporate aesthetics in much of what I buy. 

AB


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I try to give advice from my experience. I feel people want to get opinions based on knowledge. I could never tell anyone how well a Geo knight press would work, I can tell what I have heard. I post and talk up the Hix brand because I have had good luck with it, I can post ups and downs on the Hotronix brand. I have 2 of them and they have had issues, but I got great support from the manufacturer and this is something I try to portray. I just got a new Hotronix press and when it arrives I will be posting my experiences with it. I agree sometime we push one brand or company because of our good experiences. I truly think it is impossible to give advice not based on opinion or experience. ..... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I went with a swinger-style press because I did not like the thought of burning my hands or arms on a clam style press, nor would I like the heat in my face. With a swinger, I can move it allllll the way out of the way from me! I can also press to ceramic tiles whereas on some other presses, that's not an option.
> 
> Given that I purchased a 16x20 press, it is indeed heavy and I needed help removing it from the packing crate. I also needed help mounting it onto the matching stand.
> 
> ...


Like yourself, I too use swingaway presses for the same reason. A plate at 400 degrees is not something I particularly want to come into contact with.  We all have the opportunity to be less than attentive at times.

I built heavy duty stands for my own presses. I must admit that I haven't particularly noticed stands widely available for smaller presses, even though many at 80lbs plus, are way beyond the weight a normal desk could realistically cope with. A collapsing desk with a burning hot press on it really isn't worth thinking about. 

I wasn't taking a 'pop' at you personally JB, I just feel that we *all* should be giving people asking the questions, a broader spectrum of answer.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't take it to heart, I just know we all can tell people what we like. In most cases what we like, is what we own. When giving opinions, it's normally based on experience. .... JB


----------



## JavaJess (Sep 16, 2009)

I can definitely tell you what NOT to do!!  Since I was on a very limited startup budget (from my own personal credit cards only), I shopped around and found what I thought was a great deal on eBay. It included a 4 in 1 heat press - plate press, cap press, mug press and the regular heat press 11X14 size for around $400. Since I knew I wanted to do all of the options that it included, and since I couldn't find anything particularly negative about the seller or the product on the internet, I thought I would give it a go.

VERY BAD IDEA!!!

The press arrived and it was not what I thought it would be - scratched, dented, shoddy, and looking slightly used. Because I had already presold 10 orders, I just sent a message to the seller, stating how disappointed I was and asking for a partial refund. Then I started working on orders. 

After 3 weeks and 10 emails, I was able to get a very small partial refund of only $30. 

After 3 months of using the press, and constantly having to re-tighten the plates and try to make it work better, it sparked and almost set my house on fire! 

Needless to say, it was a very very bad decision on my part! I wish I could go back and change it, but now I am finding myself buying a new, QUALITY heat press through a REPUTABLE COMPANY and losing money from that first crummy heat press that I bought.

So, even if your budget is limited, make sure you buy a GREAT heat press! Especially if you will be doing a lot more work than just 1-2 items/month.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 16, 2011)

Recently went through the same decision process you are going through. We ended up with the Hotronix Fusion from Stahls. Has worked out well for us. The quality and consistancy of the temp and pressure has been great. Spent some extra dough on it and chose to give up "auto open" feature for:
1) Versatility - came with 4 QUICK CHANGE platen sizes (have found a need for all but the round one so far. Swing away and/or draw (i often find I do both to get the heat away and pull the work forward to me at the same time.
2) Forum reviews - had good forum reviews on the company's service (Stahls).
3) Cantalevered Lower Platen - Allows me to thread easily so I can knock out fronts and backs right away.
4) Programable heat and time and pressure settings. We do vinyl, plastisol transfers and ink jet transfers. We use dozens of media and find it extremely convenient to pop a button for the preset on the media and off we go.
5) Ease of use (Digital touch screen controls.

Hope this helps

Regards,

Flatlander


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If the budget allows, the Fusion is a great heat press.


----------



## waqsyed (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello ! I can provide u with good quality, blank T-shirts. But I'm not sure is there any shipment from Pakistan to your country. If yes, you can contact me!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

been using geo knight dk-s20 for years, money and heavy, but you get what you pay for. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have been using the "PowerPress Industrial-Quality Digital 15-by-15" for the last 3 years, and obviously getting the most output ever. Read it's specification here at- Tshirtprofessional.com.


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

From my perspective, the best one depends on the user mostly. It matters whether you are in your beginner level or professional level and even if it's for home use or business purpose. It depends and it varies! 
From my level best to answer you, buy multifunctional machines within a short budget. Try reading this article at tshirtprofessional.com to know better. They have a post there!


----------

